# silly idea or brainwave



## Wildman (28 Dec 2015)

I was looking at a post on another forum where someone wanted to cut a square thread of large size on a small lathe and everyone laughed saying it was impossible but thinking about it as one does in the middle of the night when sleep eludes us and the brain will not stop working. How about using a router as a mill to hold an end mill and make multiple small passes with plenty of lubrication, a new leadscrew with minimal fuss, what am I missing seems too easy and next to no load on the geartrain. Making a nut to fit would be back to the old method of casting white metal in situ. So what thoughts is it a daft idea? Even the higher speed chinese lathes should cope with this. Would the thread form be true or am I missing something.

Just had another thought I actually have a potts milling spindle, I forsee some experiments coming on when the ground dries enough to let me across it.


----------



## marcros (28 Dec 2015)

i saw an interesting way of making a nut from delrin on youtube. 2 pieces of which sheet were heated in the oven, and clamped around the leadscrew. they welded themselves together, and when cool, a zero backlash nut was produced.


----------



## Wildman (28 Dec 2015)

marcros":2g45l627 said:


> i saw an interesting way of making a nut from delrin on youtube. 2 pieces of which sheet were heated in the oven, and clamped around the leadscrew. they welded themselves together, and when cool, a zero backlash nut was produced.


Just be sure to do it on an unused, hence unworn section of the leadscrew.
I have some plastic granules that soften in hot water and can then be moulded to whatever shape you want, maybe that would work as well.


----------

